# How many continuous shots can a paslode cordless framer shoot?



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

I really pushed it today doing some sheathing. Small pieces, no full sheets but I could not do 1-2 nails no matter how hard I tried. It just takes to long to engage that gun and get a nail to fire. I didnt have any lag and no issues with gas or the battery. I have a gun thats like 5 years old.


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

slowsol said:


> I framed 4 or 5 houses with a crew that used Impulses and only got out a compressor for nailing sheeting. They framed a lot of houses before and after me with them.


Wow really, most framers I know laugh at the thought of useing Paslodes to frame whole houses... that can get expensive for fuel cells too. I have 5 Paslodes guns, 2 framers, 2 angled trim guns and 1 18 gauge brad gun, IMO the angle trim guns work the best, for some reason they are more consistent and reliable than my frame guns have been. The most important thing to do with any Paslode is to clean it once it starts to misfire, carb cleaner or brake clean works as well or better than the Paslode cleaner.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2011)

I use the paslode framing nailer for medium sized additions and never have any problems out of them. I clean and inspect mine every couple of weeks regardless of nail count.

The biggest problem with older nailers is that the tip of the gun gets worn. That's why the gun has a herd time firing. Replace the tip or file the points Sharp and the 5 year old gun may surprise you.


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

According to paslode you can shoot 1000 nails in less then 12 minutes. 

I cant even do thay air with superman reloading


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

Carpenter eyes said:


> According to paslode you can shoot 1000 nails in less then 12 minutes.
> 
> I cant even do thay air with superman reloading


They must be hitting the crack pipe at corperate. You can not bump fire a Paslode like you can with a air nailer... the motor must cycle each time. Plus if you really do push them they get hot, and in the real cold weather they just wont shoot. That said I would never give mine up it's just to easy to take out and get to work just like a battery drill.


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

MF Custom said:


> They must be hitting the crack pipe at corperate. You can not bump fire a Paslode like you can with a air nailer... the motor must cycle each time. Plus if you really do push them they get hot, and in the real cold weather they just wont shoot. That said I would never give mine up it's just to easy to take out and get to work just like a battery drill.


One wonders how they came up with that number. I can see 1 per second

I have both, i will admit im not a fan of the cordless but it is real nice to have.


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

Carpenter eyes said:


> One wonders how they came up with that number. I can see 1 per second
> 
> I have both, i will admit im not a fan of the cordless but it is real nice to have.


Hey Scrantons got some good sheet pizza I hear? got a place just north near New Milford.


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

MF Custom said:


> Hey Scrantons got some good sheet pizza I hear? got a place just north near New Milford.


Yeah we got some good pizza floatin around. Highly recomend pizza by pappas


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

Carpenter eyes said:


> Yeah we got some good pizza floatin around. Highly recomend pizza by pappas


Is that in Old Forge?


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

MF Custom said:


> Is that in Old Forge?


No its in downtown scranton.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Leo G said:


> I'd like to see anyone get 2 nails a second out of the gun. One nail every 2 seconds is about what you can get out of it.


It's a timing/hand eye thing, but you can do over 1 shot per second easily.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I might be able to do that with my pin paslode, but not with my framer. I have one of the older ones. You know, when it was a new thing and cost $600


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

Leo G said:


> I might be able to do that with my pin paslode, but not with my framer. I have one of the older ones. You know, when it was a new thing and cost $600


The original black plastic one?


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Leo G said:


> I might be able to do that with my pin paslode, but not with my framer. I have one of the older ones. You know, when it was a new thing and cost $600


Yep, the 16 gauge will put 'em in pretty quickly too. Faster than I could ever accurately nail on a piece of casing. Pretty close to 2 per second.


----------



## Clark Bilston (Jan 24, 2012)

Guy I work with has the 18g nailer. It shoots pretty close to half of the time. :no:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Clark Bilston said:


> Guy I work with has the 18g nailer. It shoots pretty close to half of the time. :no:


I trimmed a buttload of stuff in the HOH over the last year or so with the 18 gauge and can honestly say, I don't recall one misfire that wasn't due to an expired fuel cell.


----------



## Clark Bilston (Jan 24, 2012)

He also owns the new framing nailer, and that thing works awesome. He had a Dewalt 18g cordless that was a lemon, bought a paslode that was a lemon. Exchanged it for a new one and it seems to work okay. It seems to be when the fuel cell is cold that it really misfires. I really like paslode stuff, I just hate to see how annoying it is to misfire all the time. when I was looking at it I thought that something seemed wrong with how the fuel cell attachted. Like the fuel cell wanted to fall out of the receiver almost.

For all I know, it's operator error. :laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Clark Bilston said:


> He also owns the new framing nailer, and that thing works awesome. He had a Dewalt 18g cordless that was a lemon, bought a paslode that was a lemon. Exchanged it for a new one and it seems to work okay. It seems to be when the fuel cell is cold that it really misfires. I really like paslode stuff, I just hate to see how annoying it is to misfire all the time. when I was looking at it I thought that something seemed wrong with how the fuel cell attachted. Like the fuel cell wanted to fall out of the receiver almost.
> 
> For all I know, it's operator error. :laughing:


Nah, cold fuel cells are a common problem. I forgot to mention that.:whistling Keep them inside the house at night and keep one in a pocket when out in the cold weather. Swap them back and forth to the pocket as needed.:thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Run them under warm water or put one under your arm to get them heated up. I've never had a problem with them cooling back down once you start using the gun. You must be using them in pretty chilly weather to have to keep swapping out.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

hey Riz is that a fuel cell in your pocket or...:001_unsure:


----------

